# Houston Jan, 18 Import face off-USACI roll call



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Any body planing on attending. I should make it.
Wayne


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Do the recognize imports from Kentucky?


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

I hope so. I should be in a 1940 chevy (Black Death).


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

My car won't be comp ready til March (I hope). Might make the drive to spectate.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I made the drive last year, only one in my class so I don't think I'll do it this year.


----------

